# EBay Aluminum Pedals



## sniper6182 (Apr 24, 2004)

I have an 04 SMG 330ci, can i use the automatic pedals?? anyone tried this on their SMG???? b/c ir emember seeing some website online that had diffrent pedals for SMG and auto...please PM me w/ the answer to this question thanx


----------



## Iniquity (Sep 3, 2003)

sniper6182 said:


> I have an 04 SMG 330ci, can i use the automatic pedals?? anyone tried this on their SMG???? b/c ir emember seeing some website online that had diffrent pedals for SMG and auto...please PM me w/ the answer to this question thanx


the brake pedal is different in an smg.. it's the same size as the manual brake pedal.. auto brake pedal is big.. .. they should have an smg set.. if not.. u'd probably be okay getting a manual kit... don't quite me on this though.. i could be wrong, but that's how it is in my friend's smg..


----------



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

I got more than just break pedals.

I GOT MY FIRST DING!!!    

It's a small one though and I don't know where I got it. :bawling: :bawling: :banghead:


----------



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

Took delivery of them pedals yesterday. Haven't installed it yet but I checked today the Alumium foot rest does not extend to the actual length of the existing foot rest. Anyone with similar experience or was I given the wrong part. The gas and brake pedals seem to fit ok. :dunno:


----------



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

Here's a picture of what I mean:


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

nickeltong said:


> Here's a picture of what I mean:


Yeah, that's obviously not a good fit. First I've heard of that. Is it that obvious if you aren't down underneath the dash? :dunno:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

nickeltong said:


> Here's a picture of what I mean:


You got the right part. It just doesn't cover the enter plastic dead pedal. I gave mine away and stayed with my standard ///m dead pedal, and just put the aluminum on the accelerator, brake and clutch.

Alex


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

eyeguy said:


> Mine is one of only two ZHP's I've seen on the road here (but there are a few on the lot at Peake BMW in New Orleans - I went with Brian Harris in Baton Rouge). Nice to hear from a fellow Louisianian (uh, is that an actual word?) and with this car. I'm actually from Michigan x 15 years but am here for 3 years (one to go). What I wanted was split seat; when I heard about the $2400 dealer hold-back REQUIRING pick-up by June 30, I ditched the ED plan, scrambled and found only TWO TiAg ZHP's with these type options (incl alum silver cube) within range of the delivery deadline: mine and Blood Red Hog's! Anyway, I took the ZCW to get the split seats and my car began it's long journey to me from a dealer near Chicago (which explains the bun warmers). SOOooo, long answer to a short question...no, I don't need seat heaters in New Orleans  (but may like them if I head back north next year...) See you around! I may be spending a month near Monroe in Aug or Sept...


Eye and I have the twins. We probably have the only two TiAg ZHP's in LA-AR area. :thumbup:

Wasn't Eye's pedal set a 4-piece. The one you just bought was a 3-piece?


----------



## rgzimmer (May 1, 2004)

It probably isn't supposed to cover the entire dead pedal, but does anyone else with an AT have them that could post a pic or comment? I'm thinking I'll get these, too. They look fantastic! I just wish they were still $38.


----------



## Lansing (Jul 11, 2002)

nickeltong said:


> Here's a picture of what I mean:


I got my replica pedals from eBay about a year ago and I do like them. They were a pain to put in (maybe because I'm 6' tall) as I had to get my head and body down towards the pedals for the install. It was worth it, though-- They look tight and provide good traction on my sometimes slippery shoes (either dress or casual).

Only other observation is that the small screw/acorn nuts on the other side protrude ever so slightly. On a couple of occasions I have gotten shoe laces snagged on them. Wierd. Is it just me?

Lansing


----------



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks for all who replied. I am a little hesistant to put the dead pedal cover on. I will stick it there with tape for a couple of days to see how I like it before I decide whether to screw it in or not.

Drilling the brake pedal was a real chore btw. I ended up with two broken drill bits and ended up scratching the aluminum brake plate.


----------



## eyeguy (Apr 29, 2004)

BloodRedHog said:


> Eye and I have the twins. We probably have the only two TiAg ZHP's in LA-AR area. :thumbup:
> 
> Wasn't Eye's pedal set a 4-piece. The one you just bought was a 3-piece?


Sorry for the delay - I've been driving! Just got back fron a nice long road trip up through Mississippi, Alabama, Tennessee, and Virginia - 2200 miles in a weekend, baby! Car handled like a dream - quiet, powerful, lots of fun through the twisties up and down those mountains, and at 31 MPG to boot! I can't believe this car goes 500+ miles on a 16 gal tank at 80 MPH. Love it! :thumbup: And at the other end of this trip was a set of cold weather wheels for my new baby... If I can get all the bugsplats off I'm starting to consider the Clearbra option...

Anyway, yes my pedal set was 4 pieces for about $44 if I remember. I hear you about drilling through the metal brake pedal. And my dead pedal didn't completely cover the plastic either. Sorry if I'm too late to help with the install...


----------



## sp330i (Dec 26, 2001)

nickeltong said:


> Took delivery of them pedals yesterday. Haven't installed it yet but I checked today the Alumium foot rest does not extend to the actual length of the existing foot rest. Anyone with similar experience or was I given the wrong part. The gas and brake pedals seem to fit ok. :dunno:


Purchase the OEM ///M version. It looks better and its availabe in nearly every color for both coupes and sedans.


----------



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

sp330i said:


> Purchase the OEM ///M version. It looks better and its availabe in nearly every color for both coupes and sedans.


OEM ///M dead pedals. This idea has crossed my mind. I am thinking of a mod so that I can use the pedals I have:

I will see if I can find some gray carpeting and mount them above the dead pedal so that the shortfall wouldn't look so obvious. Comments?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

after seeing this thread and remebering my wife commenting on my aluminum pedals in my audi and wrx I went and got a pair off ebay. She didnt want the dead pedal so I just got the clutch,brake,gas for $35 shipped. Got them pretty fast and very nice quality :thumbup: Here are a couple of pics, yeah clutch is pretty crooked and I plan to fix it  but the most important thing is the wife likes them


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

nickeltong said:


> OEM ///M dead pedals. This idea has crossed my mind. I am thinking of a mod so that I can use the pedals I have:
> 
> I will see if I can find some gray carpeting and mount them above the dead pedal so that the shortfall wouldn't look so obvious. Comments?


I was actually going to make that very suggestion to you, if there's a way that you could do it cleanly...

Maybe see if your dealer has extra carpeting? :dunno:


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Jeff_DML said:


> after seeing this thread and remebering my wife commenting on my aluminum pedals in my audi and wrx I went and got a pair off ebay. She didnt want the dead pedal so I just got the clutch,brake,gas for $35 shipped. Got them pretty fast and very nice quality :thumbup: Here are a couple of pics, yeah clutch is pretty crooked and I plan to fix it  but the most important thing is the wife likes them


Those look great Jeff. :thumbup: And you can't beat the price.


----------



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

TLudwig said:


> I was actually going to make that very suggestion to you, if there's a way that you could do it cleanly...
> 
> Maybe see if your dealer has extra carpeting? :dunno:


I ended up just screwing them on. The carpet idea is good but I couldn't them and then there is the problem of making the edges look good. Unless you stick your head under the steering wheel you can't see deficiency. That's why they made them that way I guess. I'm quite happy with them than without.


----------



## eyeguy (Apr 29, 2004)

I agree. Unless you really get your head down you don't notice the area not covered at the top of the dead pedal. I'm very happy with the way mine turned out and never considered the carpet addition.


----------

